# Primadophilus Reuteri made by Natures Way



## pb4 (Jan 15, 2004)

This is the kind of probiotic I use and have had great results with my crohns and IBS that I sugger with (crohns for 16 yrs and IBS for 4 yrs)...It has guaranteed intestinal release, works great for vaginal health as well (keeping the flora balanced there too), has kept my mouth ulcers/sores at bay, havn't had one since taking this probiotic and I used to get tons. Only one/day is needed so a bottle of 90 caps lasts me 3 months, which for 28.00 CDN, that's pretty reasonable. Really worth googling, better yet, if you're not happy with or not sure where to start with regards to probiotics I highly recommend this one, no gas or bloatedness from it either.Just thought I would share this here...I post at the IBD forum here as well.Take care


----------

